# my zoo past and present



## Marea (Jan 17, 2009)

pretty self explanatory 

The following are shots taken of the animals I love or have loved.

Feel free to edit or comment.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 17, 2009)

the first if you had the focus on the nose it would be cute !


----------



## Marea (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for your comment. 


Here are a couple more shots:


----------



## Holy Macro (Jan 17, 2009)

Great shots babe!

:heart:


----------



## flashbackpat (Jan 17, 2009)

Lovely photos!!!  I 'specially love the dogs running in the snow.


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great Shots


----------



## GeminiStars (Jan 17, 2009)

Great shots! Cute doggies. I like the one where they are playing in the snow 

One of my pugs loves the snow and loves to eat it. My other one, however, is really a wussy about that kinda stuff lol. You practically have to MAKE him go outside to potty when snow is on the ground.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 17, 2009)

If the cat pic featuring its "fingernails" didn't have such a busy, busy background, I'd really like that one, alas, the background is too busy. But the point of view and wide angle and fact that you focused on the claws is good. Different from your usual cat portrait. I like that aspect. 

And the one of the dogs running in the snow is nice, albeit composed very centrally...


----------



## Marea (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy Macro said:


> Great shots babe!
> 
> :heart:


 Danke darling! Just pics of critters ~ you're too sweet.



flashbackpat said:


> Lovely photos!!!  I 'specially love the dogs running in the snow.


 I like that one too... it really personifies them as Bernese Mountain dogs tend to love the snow.



scubabear6 said:


> Great Shots


 Thanks much!



GeminiStars said:


> Great shots! Cute doggies. I like the one where they are playing in the snow
> 
> One of my pugs loves the snow and loves to eat it. My other one, however, is really a wussy about that kinda stuff lol. You practically have to MAKE him go outside to potty when snow is on the ground.


 Mine were born in the winter and had always just LOVED the snow. Lucky for me cause I used to live at a ski resort and they'd be S.O.L if they didn't ha ha ha.



LaFoto said:


> If the cat pic featuring its "fingernails" didn't have such a busy, busy background, I'd really like that one, alas, the background is too busy. But the point of view and wide angle and fact that you focused on the claws is good. Different from your usual cat portrait. I like that aspect.
> 
> And the one of the dogs running in the snow is nice, albeit composed very centrally...


 I TOTALLY agree with both your points.  I wish there was something I could do to the cat shot to make it still look believable without all that crap in the background.  

Photshop project anyone?


----------



## Moonb007 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lovely shots...don't mess with that cats claws.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 18, 2009)

> such a busy, busy background



I agree with LaPhoto, but I believe it's not necessarily _that_ it's busy, it's _what it is busy with._ For me, the tags on the chair kill it.

Here's a shot with those edited out and the edges burned slightly to bring focus to the center portions:


----------



## Marea (Jan 19, 2009)

Moonb007 said:


> Lovely shots...don't mess with that cats claws.



I made the (near fatal) mistake of play fighting with him a few times.. never again!!! :shock:



rufus5150 said:


> I agree with LaPhoto, but I believe it's not necessarily _that_ it's busy, it's _what it is busy with._ For me, the tags on the chair kill it.
> 
> Here's a shot with those edited out and the edges burned slightly to bring focus to the center portions:



Nice edit! I AGREEEEE the tags on the poang chair totally drove me bonkers! Thanks for taking the time to edit them out!!!!

 YAY I like the shot so much more now!:thumbup: Thanks much!


----------

